# Please



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Can we have a new kernel... willing to buy someone a few beers... bln modification would be nice

Sent from my SCH-I405 using TWEAKED


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea it would be. How cam I compile stuff? Teach me and ill attempt it

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

You'll buy someone a few beers for a new kernel? I think you owe RHCP a few beers then.

We don't need a new kernel, we need the RIL. If we can get that or reverse engineer it, we can has AOSP Ice Cream Sandwich, and possibly any future Android versions as well.

And in the future, try to use a more descriptive thread title than "Please," something about the topic you're posting about for example.


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Idc about ics ... Plus determined my strat broke got a charge now

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

